# High, im High



## llxke (Feb 21, 2014)

high, I have DP.. and I am high.

idk why.

bye.


----------



## llxke (Feb 21, 2014)

im getting banned lol


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Much resource.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

when you get high what happens? Does it make you more dpd or is it a beneficial thing?


----------



## DarkAmbience (Mar 30, 2014)

eraseme243 said:


> when you get high what happens? Does it make you more dpd or is it a beneficial thing?


I honestly find weed more beneficial, even though many say it makes it worse for them. Weed just makes me forget about almost everything, including my dp and dr. It also softens my ego, allowing me to let go of my thoughts, and think more about the world and community around me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

DarkAmbience said:


> I honestly find weed more beneficial, even though many say it makes it worse for them. Weed just makes me forget about almost everything, including my dp and dr. It also softens my ego, allowing me to let go of my thoughts, and think more about the world and community around me.


its had that effect on me too man. Do u ever feel out of your body tho while high..?


----------



## DarkAmbience (Mar 30, 2014)

eraseme243 said:


> its had that effect on me too man. Do u ever feel out of your body tho while high..?


Not exactly. I feel more like my body just doesn't exist. Like my body and everything else around me is an illusion? Like only my mind and thoughts exists. Like all my senses (hearing, seeing, touching, etc) are just thoughts. If you understand what im sayin...


----------

